# Electricals



## B & H (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi

We are shipping items such as fridge freezer, washing machine, hoover etc over to New Zealand. We have read that you need to change the plugs but does anyone no where we can get hold of some NZ plugs before we leave so that we can change everything before it is shipped.
Has anyone got any experiences of shipping electricals..good and bad!!
Thanks to all x


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

UK to New Zealand travel plug adapter and converter


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

B & H said:


> Hi
> 
> We are shipping items such as fridge freezer, washing machine, hoover etc over to New Zealand. We have read that you need to change the plugs but does anyone no where we can get hold of some NZ plugs before we leave so that we can change everything before it is shipped.
> Has anyone got any experiences of shipping electricals..good and bad!!
> Thanks to all x


I am afraid I cannot help with buying plugs etc. but bring over multisockets for computers etc. then you will only need to change one plug per group of electricals.

If you have a modern TV with phono or HDMI inputs then bring then over and buy a freeview box for HD input.


----------



## B & H (Jan 8, 2011)

Great thanks for the info. We have a few adapters but read that we shpuld be careful using these for the bigger electrical items.

Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

B & H said:


> Great thanks for the info. We have a few adapters but read that we shpuld be careful using these for the bigger electrical items.
> 
> Thanks


We use our UK adapters for the fridge, TV, iron, vacuum cleaner and power tools!

Bought an adapter for the computer stuff, so only one UK plug needed for pc


----------



## B & H (Jan 8, 2011)

Johanna said:


> We use our UK adapters for the fridge, TV, iron, vacuum cleaner and power tools!
> 
> Bought an adapter for the computer stuff, so only one UK plug needed for pc


Thanks Johanna, thats great info. Theres so much to think about, at least thats one off the list!


----------



## milliesmum (Nov 17, 2010)

We got fed up misplacing our adaptors, and when one is plugged in, often there is not enough room for another plug in the socket. 

Just budget to buy plugs when you get here. The cheapest I could find was $3 at Countdown supermarket. They are usually more expensive in the two main NZ DIY stores. We changed hoovers, irons, tumble dryers etc.

And it is not that expensive to buy a lead with the correct plug for your tv or pc. Just make sure you leave all your old plugs and leads with a relative in case you return to the UK. Saves you buying them all over again.LOL


----------



## EeBee (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't bring any Defy products. No such thing in NZ. Plugs $2 at Mitre 10.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

EeBee said:


> Don't bring any Defy products. No such thing in NZ. Plugs $2 at Mitre 10.


What are Defy products? Is it a SA thing?


----------



## pinkzoe (Jan 5, 2011)

hi, we moved over in feb and got the plugs from Warehouse (a bit like woolies was, sells everything). my other half just changed all the plugs and they all work fine. 





B & H said:


> Hi
> 
> We are shipping items such as fridge freezer, washing machine, hoover etc over to New Zealand. We have read that you need to change the plugs but does anyone no where we can get hold of some NZ plugs before we leave so that we can change everything before it is shipped.
> Has anyone got any experiences of shipping electricals..good and bad!!
> Thanks to all x


----------

